# Question about HPS light?



## Tool46 (May 23, 2006)

Ok How is everyone?  

Well ive be thinking about upgrading my lights.  Im curently using about 800w of fluros/clfs split between two rooms.  My question is can you buy and HPS light that doesn't need to be hard wired in.   That has a regular plug  in?  The wiring in my house is really old and i dont really want to mess with hardwiring anything?   Thanks to anyone who can help me.


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

Yes, many online places have a "remote" ballast HPS grow light. That plug directly into the wall. Insidesun.com is where I got mine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tool46 (May 23, 2006)

Thank you very much  Mutt


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

Most of them will be the plug in type.


----------

